# Jefe Chico



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

I paddle the chico beth and i love it. its kinda boring until you are in the edge of you comfort zone, then it is your best friend. I find that the hull is very forgiving, it boofs well and goes through holes nicely. i also like that it fits a smaller paddler so well, i have paddled other creek boats and i feel like i am swimming in the cock pits after being in my chico. down sides to the boat would be that its pretty slow. i def have to work to keep up when i am paddling with others. also it has no rales. it is textbook definition a full on displacement hull. coming from a burn you are going to miss your edges in the chico. it takes a different style of paddling to get it where you want it in the river. lots of upper body. but like i said i love mine. i keep saying that i am going to get a new boat but havent found one i like as much as my chico yet. 

 Heidi Jo


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Weren't you interested in the small burn? Maybe we should do a demo boat swap! When/if I sell my burn, I'm going to package it up with the f6, a skirt, dry top and an old paddle. I'll be a one stop shop for a new paddler! 
I'm serious about trading for a few days. Your down in BV at CKS right?


----------



## bjett (Jun 30, 2005)

I paddled the Chico for 3 years, loved it. One Legged summed it up well, it is full on displacement hull and the lack of any edge was only an issue for me on really pushy ferrys and keeping it on line. I mostly creek boat in the southeast, so a lot of lower flow, steep stuff. I did hand paddle it down the Grand Canyon, ~240 miles, before hopping on a raft...only 1 flip, but If I did it again I'd have something with more edge. Not the best big water boat. Boofs and re-surfaces like a dream.
I bought a Stomper 80 back in January, I may never sit in the Chico again. I'm 5'5, 135 and the Stomper fits me as well as the Chico. Just added a bit more foam to the hips and under the seat.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for the input. The stomper is more appealing size wise - I want to be able to pack for a self support if it, if only for an overnight. The chico would make that harder because of the size as well as the back band. The pivot point on the stomper for the seat back would make for ease of packing...although, it looks like the chico seat could be modified to make it more like the newer design. 
I'm really just demoing the chico to see about the displacement hull. Its being sold for a smokin deal. 
I'm thinking of adding the Mamba to the mix of boats to demo...thoughts on that one?


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

ya beth i would love to get in to the small burn. im looking to get either a small burn or a small shiva and i havent gotten a chance to paddle the small burn yet. we should arange something in the next couple weeks. sounds like a great idea


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Heidi,
303 four four four four 713
When do you think we could meet up? I'm supposed to Demo a chico tomorrow but if we can connect in the next week or so I'll get something else - there doesn't seem to be a point to demoing it if I can paddle yours.
That's my cell, so shoot a text so I have your number and we can make a plan!


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

My girlfriend has a small Burn that she is thinking of getting rid of that I am sure she would let you take out. It has a bit of a pig nose from a small beatdown but I am sure she would give you a great deal on it.


----------



## green.zorak (Jul 13, 2010)

paulk-

i might be interested in your girl friend's small burn. im looking to get a river runner. i would love to try it out.

Carrie 
720-219-0285


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Funny, I don't know why the winky face popped in there when I put the year of my burn, but mine is a two thousand eight - a more edgy model than the 2010.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Plus.... My burn may be for sale too before long...im going to package my deal with an f6 plus some other kayak amenities: )


----------



## green.zorak (Jul 13, 2010)

Beth,
maybe I'l have to try your burn if you don't mind. I paddle one for a minute at GRS's free demo last week. but want to demo my brains out before i decide. maybe il be able to remedy my situation of being a broke ass by the time you decide to sell, if you do decide...
p.s.
i was going to shoot you a text, we are doing the lower blue on fri. interested in joining?


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

You are welcome to use my boat and see if you like it.
I think I'm paddling a little closer on fri since I have to work at 4. If you want to come after my burn before you go to the lower blue, feel free. I'm in Denver. If anything, I am going to play on foxton and would take my play boat anyway.
I work on Sunday 9-3pm too so won't need it if you want to take it then. 
I'm not sure I'm selling it, but its nice to take other boats out for test drives, so let me know if you want it!

Beth


----------



## green.zorak (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks Beth,


I appreciate it. I think my play boat calls me for the blue. Maybe I'l have to paddle foxton with you sometime and snag your burn for that. Although, I have to warn you I still need some hand holding down foxton. Also, you would be welcome to try my molan I doubt you'll find that tempting tho unless you wanna see how unstable it is compared to a jedi,lol.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

No problem. I have a pretty open schedule next week if you want to head to foxton and or waterton. They are both really fun runs and roadside, so if you feel like its too much, you can always get out. Simple: )
Let me know if you would like to meet up to go!


----------



## green.zorak (Jul 13, 2010)

Awesome! I also have a pretty open schedule next week and am down to do foxton with you. I just tried it for the first time last Sun. I went below the boulder gardens to about 1/2 way down to the bottom. I ran it clean and had fun. Its still a little bit of step up so like I said, will need some hand holding til I get a bit more comfortable with it. So just give me a call,text,pm when you plan on running it next week. Also, doing a group shoshone trip 7/7 and 7/8. The more the merrier if you're interested...


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Sounds good. I paddled a Stomper today....dear god, I think I fell in love. I still want to get in a Shiva and Carnali, (also curious about the Villian), but good holy crap, that stomper is SWEET!
Just let me know when you want to meet up for Foxton. I'm free Tues-Sun, sort of. I tend to pick up work at the last minute so that will probably change, but for now..... I'M FREEEEEEE.


----------

